

Exact Computation of Sums and Means - GFK_of_xmaspast
https://radfordneal.wordpress.com/2015/05/21/exact-computation-of-sums-and-means/

======
dzdt
Huzzah! As someone who has worked with building, testing, and numerical
software, this seems like a great thing. Generally floating point computations
are effectively non-deterministic: you (or the compiler) change something that
doesn't seem like it matters and all of a sudden your result changes. Having
more methods available that give you the deterministically best right thing at
little additional expense is great!

